# torque motor paso paso



## hernan38 (Ago 2, 2010)

buenas.
amigos del foro tengo un motor paso a paso,      tengo datos tales como voltaje, corriente y grados. pero quiero saber su torque....... alguien podria decirme como hallarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

¿ Buscaste el datasheet ?

Allí aparecen varios valores del torque.

Retención, perdida de paso, arranque, Etc.


----------



## jorger (Ago 2, 2010)

De paso dinos de qué modelo se trata.
Saludos.


----------



## karl (Ago 2, 2010)

el torque depende del voltaje y de la saturación del motor ¿no?
puedes determinarlo experimentalmente con una fuente regulada (para que sepas cuantos amperes le entran al cacharro), algo que le puedas fijar al eje, por ejemplo una regla con plastilina epoxica para pegarla, y una balanza romana (alias dinamometro)
trabas tu motor, mides el esfuerzo que te toma mover el eje y la distancia a la que lo haces, por ejemplo, 4 libras a 3 pulgadas son 4/3 libras/pulgada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2010)

karl dijo:


> el torque depende del voltaje y de la saturación del motor ¿no?....


Y de otro montón de cosas.


----------



## jorger (Ago 3, 2010)

> puedes determinarlo experimentalmente con una fuente regulada (para que sepas cuantos amperes le entran al cacharro), algo que le puedas fijar al eje, por ejemplo una regla con plastilina epoxica para pegarla, y una balanza romana (alias dinamometro)
> trabas tu motor, mides el esfuerzo que te toma mover el eje y la distancia a la que lo haces, por ejemplo, 4 libras a 3 pulgadas son 4/3 libras/pulgada.


 
Con eso solo averiguas el torque de retención (holding torque) si no me equivoco.
Cómo averiguas los demás?.Insisto, dinos el serigrafiado del motor a ver si podemos encontrar algo..

Saludos.


----------



## hernan38 (Ago 4, 2010)

bueno, tengo varios motores paso a paso sacados de una fotocopiadora, pero es muy dificil encontrar algo sobre ellos en internet uno de ellos es:
type: KH56JM2B023
AX05 0132   DC 3.8V  2.0A
N0 8803       1.8 DEG/STEP
JAPAN SERVO CO.LTD


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2010)

MIra por aquí si es el mismo motor
http://www.motoallegro.pl/item1109868791_silnik_krokowy_3_5_v.html


----------



## jorger (Ago 4, 2010)

Pues es este por lo que parece: http://part4part.com/product_info.p...d=695&osCsid=ev2t0k3pmklp7ebde77ib3ph4rd111fn

Pero no he encontrado su datasheet
Tiene pinta de ser tamaño nema 17 por lo que dicen las medidas..

Saludos.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 4, 2010)

Torque=Momento=Par=Fuerza x Distancia (Vectorial)


----------

